# In need of some surf fishing wisdom



## kyfisherman (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey guys I'm gonna be in perdido key on the 16 of June for a week and plan on fishing the surf as much as I can. I usually only get to surf fish once a year and over the last 10 years have learned quite a bit but I still have a lot I'm left wondering about so hopefully some of you guys that know more than me can steer me in the right direction. First I've never caught a real good fish In the surf but want to real bad , I'm not picky about what it is I'd just like to catch a halfway decent sized fish. I usually fish from the bottom with a double hooked bottom rig with shrimp cast from an 8 ft ugly stick and pfleuger medalist with 17 pound mono and I use a six and half foot ugly stick and pfleuger president with 12 pound mono for throwing gotchas and spoons. What kind of fish may be roaming the surf in mid June that could give me a good fight, what kind of rig and bait should I be using to catch them. Should I change my rod and reel set ups any? Help will be greatly appreciated and I know there is more than enough knowledge on this forum to get an ol Kentucky boy catching fish and am looking forward to learning from yalls input.


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

There are always reds out there, my suggestion would be menhaden cut in half on a double drop with just enough lead to hold to the bottom,usually 3 oz pyramids..hope that helps.


----------



## kyfisherman (Jun 5, 2012)

I appreciate the help man, how far out should I try to be casting for the reds?


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

You need to get a pass to Johnson's beach and if your looking for reds/specks you need to fish the sound side. You can wade or cast a spoon from shore. I fish the ocean side at night for sharks, you can pull in some monster bulls with some cut bait but you'll need a hefty rod with some steel liters for sure.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

For one thing, June isn't the best month for surf fishing. You missed the end of the pompano run by a month. Are you using live or dead shrimp ? Might try changing your bait. Do you normally catch a lot of catfish ?
Try sand fleas and see what happens. There may be a few pomps still hanging around and I've caught plenty of reds on sand fleas.
It would probably help to make some leaders out of flourocarbon. You are correct to use the double drop leaders with pyramid sinkers. Be sure and use circle hooks. Lot less chance of losing one.
What part of Kentucky ? I lived in Berea for a few years back in the late 60 and early 70s.
Good luck.


----------

